

10 sales lessons that helped this guy close over $178k in deals - maclover
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/sales-lessons

======
tluyben2
Tech people who are at least a bit social are usually quite good at sales. Not
the slimy, golf course sales, but just selling products/projects they are
passionate about. It's always a shame people take to hiring 'sales people'
right out the door instead of trying it themselves. For instance I like doing
sales, especially to capable buyers; it's a great feeling when someone signs a
$100k contract with you instead of, say, Oracle, because they think you are
more capable than the smooth talking, suited guys from the big companies.

I would definitely recommend trying it yourself first and these are quite good
points.

~~~
charleshaanel
Far too many developers still believe in he fairy tail that a product will
"sell itself" without any effort.

Innovation requires development + distribution. First the product is created
in the mind of the hacker. Then it's created in the mind of the buyer
(distribution, marketing, sales, awareness). Practically speaking, in the mind
of the consumer, a product he/she is unaware of occupies the exact same space
as one that doesn't exist (or in this case non-space, lol)

